# Zeilenumbruch in csv



## kesnw (28. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte ein eingelesenes Textfeld, welches Zeilenumbrüche enthalten kann, in eine csv-Datei übertragen.

Leider geht das bisher nicht.


```
$datei = fopen("".$_SESSION['abt_sql'].".csv", "w");
fputs($datei, "Anschrift");
fputs($datei, "\n");
while (list($anschrift) = mysql_fetch_row($result))
{
fputs($datei, nl2br($anschrift));
fputs($datei, "\n");
}
```

Leider kommt hierbei nur Müll reus. Die Ausgabe sieht etwa so aus:

Anschrift	|       Hauptstr. 87 
65760 Eschborn      | 	
	|       Haidösch 1
88239 Wangen        |	

Wie kann ich Zeilenumbrüche verarbeiten?


----------



## NetPerformance (28. April 2004)

Hiho 

Schau dir mal diese  Klasse an.

Gruß
Aaron


----------



## kesnw (28. April 2004)

Hab ich doch drin:


```
fputs($datei, nl2br($anschrift));
```

Bringt aber nichts. Ich spreche hier vom Import in Excel. Dort spricht der curser bei jedem Zeilenumbruch in ein neues Feld... Wie bekomme ich die Zeilenumbrüche ganz raus?


----------



## Sven Petruschke (28. April 2004)

```
$anschrift = str_replace("\n", '', $anschrift);
```


----------



## Krypthonas (28. April 2004)

Dein Bester Freund von den 2 vorgestellten Varianten ist immer noch dieser hier:

```
$vars = preg_replace("/[\r\n]{1,2}/","",$vars);
```

In diesem Sinne


----------



## kesnw (28. April 2004)

Klasse, das geht. Allerdings macht er's nur für die ersten 93 Datensätze, dann schreibt er ein <br /> hin... (im Excel)

In der Textdatei springt er an der Stelle in eine neue Zeile...


----------



## Krypthonas (28. April 2004)

*Zuerst  nl2br, dann preg_replace.*

Das funktioniert nur so.

Wenn du "Enter" im Textarea feld machst, konvertiert PHP 2 Dinge daraus.

Einen virtuellen Zeilenumbruch, sowie einen Physischen. Den Virtuellen Konvertiert PHP mit der Variante nl2br in den richten *<br />* Tag um. Den Physischen Umbruch bekommst du nun zu 100% mit preg_replace wet. Egal ob Linux oder Windows. Beide Zeilenumbrüche werden von der von mir angewendeten Methode entfernt.

In diesem Sinne


----------

